# Simpletax question



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

First time using any online tax software.

I haven't gotten to the review and optimize part yet, but I'm curious if it requires actual tax payment at that time, or if I send off my return to the CRA and wait till they get back to me & then send it?

And I assume if I set up my Vancity account to pay through them that my "account" number would be my Social Insurance number?

thanks!


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

You don't have to pay immediately, but you do have to pay before the end of April, or the penalties and interest start. CRA won't necessarily send you your report before then.

You'll have to talk to Vancity about the account number question. For my PCF account, the CRA "account number" is my SIN.

Much easier using software, isn't it?


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

wendi1 said:


> You don't have to pay immediately, but you do have to pay before the end of April, or the penalties and interest start. CRA won't necessarily send you your report before then.
> 
> You'll have to talk to Vancity about the account number question. For my PCF account, the CRA "account number" is my SIN.
> 
> Much easier using software, isn't it?


thank you.

So I send it off & I guess I can just pay it right away but if they find any errors I'll just either pay more at a later date or they'll send me a cheque for overpayment (assuming I've screwed up somewhere)? 

Ya I'm digging this online thing, although a bit nervous as it is my 1st time doing it.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. CRA will send you a request for more money, or a cheque (or a direct deposit, if you have set up for that).

Your chances of making an error are smaller with the software, though, and CRA has vetted the correctness of the software itself. The only possibility of error is you putting the wrong numbers in the wrong boxes (or forgetting to input forms and the like). Some forms won't be mailed until the end of Feb, and others (T3) wait until the end of Mar.

If you have your last year's paper tax forms, you might have a look at what is different this year. I find this comparison helps me notice if I've left anything out (usually interest that I have not received a T5 slip for).


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

wendi1 said:


> Yup. CRA will send you a request for more money, or a cheque (or a direct deposit, if you have set up for that).
> 
> Your chances of making an error are smaller with the software, though, and CRA has vetted the correctness of the software itself. The only possibility of error is you putting the wrong numbers in the wrong boxes (or forgetting to input forms and the like). Some forms won't be mailed until the end of Feb, and others (T3) wait until the end of Mar.
> 
> If you have your last year's paper tax forms, you might have a look at what is different this year. I find this comparison helps me notice if I've left anything out (usually interest that I have not received a T5 slip for).


Great, thanks Wendi, appreciate your help.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

wendi1 said:


> ... Your chances of making an error are smaller with the software, though, and CRA has vetted the correctness of the software itself.


Are they certifying it works with NetFile or are they checking the correctness?

CRA does say:


> Use of the software, and any omission or error in the information provided, is the responsibility of the user and the developer. Consequently, the CRA cannot be held responsible if programming errors affect the calculation of income tax and benefits payable.


http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/ndvdls/netfile-impotnet/crtfdsftwr/menu-eng.html

Though with a testing time frame of four to six weeks - I'd hope they were testing more than the data transfer. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Another SimpleTax question

Do I have to bother filling out any info on RRSP's if I'm not putting any money into any?

I don't have any RRSP's, never bothered, and I have approx $85,000 unused contribution room from my 2013 assessment last year. If I don't put that unused room in this years SimpleTax tax return it's not going to matter right? the CRA will still report the same amount (or slightly higher) of unused RRSP contribution room when I get my 2014 contribution? it's not like you have to keep track or you'll lose it?

Thanks!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Never used SimpleTax, but it shouldn't force you to input anything. CRA keeps a separate record. You should be fine, but why not input your contribution room? Does SimpleTax carry forward past information? If so, it'll save you from looking it up at some later point in time when you want to make a contribution.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Guban said:


> Never used SimpleTax, but it shouldn't force you to input anything. CRA keeps a separate record. You should be fine, but why not input your contribution room? Does SimpleTax carry forward past information? If so, it'll save you from looking it up at some later point in time when you want to make a contribution.


First year using it, so I'm not not sure if they carry forward info, I'd imagine they must, or at least keep on file your old returns. 

You have a point, and I may just put in the info. I was just fooling around with the software and pulled up that "box", which made me question whether it was necessary.


----------

